# Another Chris Morejohn design build.....



## Guest (Oct 21, 2018)

Now we’re talkin!


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

What model this time?


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

You are a sick sick man my friend. Can’t wait to see the next nail biter.

If we can take requests I would like a 20’ skiff that weighs the same as my mav hpx-18 v. Just saying.....


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Conchfish/Whipray stretched to 18' (Not a Pro, a straight back, no sponson 18' hull) optimized for a 70 or thereabouts and of course with a tunnel option might get me to start cleaning a spot in my garage for a build.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

I’m taking suggestions hahahah also I will start a gofundme for donations. This build I won’t be able to document without donations. I can only give Documentation to those who donate


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2018)

Travis Smith said:


> I’m taking suggestions hahahah also I will start a gofundme for donations. This build I won’t be able to document without donations. I can only give Documentation to those who donate


Capitalist huh? I’ll spray the gel lol!


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Right now it looks like Boatbrains is the only one seeing it haha!! Thank you for kind donation sir! I will get your free gift bag out in the mail to you lmao! 

I take bitcoin too people.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

In the immortal words of Homer Simpson, Will you accept an out of state, two party check, with insufficient funds?


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

If the Conchfish is Chris' updated Whipray what's his updated Marquesa that you can buy plan for? Something along the lines of the 10 weight. I want to see that build.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Sure I’ll take it pole position!

EH.. if I had an engine for the marquesa I would probably build that. Idk if Chris has plans for it though. I think the 10 weight is or is very close to the lithium.. mhmm decisions decisions


----------



## Rusty60 (Aug 5, 2016)

Conchfish 18


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Rusty60 said:


> Conchfish 18


Conchfish 18T


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Conchfish 18T


18 Conchfish VT


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Travis Smith said:


> I’m taking suggestions hahahah also I will start a gofundme for donations. This build I won’t be able to document without donations. I can only give Documentation to those who donate


so people have to pay you to see you build a boat for yourself?


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2018)

devrep said:


> so people have to pay you to see you build a boat for yourself?


Not paying for the entertainment, it’s for the education lol!


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Yes deveep that is correct


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2018)

I’m thinking this build should have helium floatation chambers built in! Unless Chittum or ECC have patents on them already!


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

I’m glad we had this discussion earlier. I found out they don’t have a patent on it. It should reduce the draft by 20%. Should do the complete sole or just the sponsoons?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2018)

You’ll have to do the math to get it balanced right. To much gas in the front or rear would be bad!


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

I was thinking of putting more in the back to compensate for the weight of the Yamaha 70 four stroke.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Boatbrains said:


> I’m thinking this build should have helium floatation chambers built in! Unless Chittum or ECC have patents on them already!


now that's funny!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2018)

I’m thinking something like this with a collapsible front casting deck Travis. Twin 70 2strokes with ram air, some port work, some tuner work, and over the hub exhausts! It’s a very stable platform man!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2018)

Kinda like a Florida version of a Texas scooter! Smackdaddy53 might have some input on this one!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

How about something in the 15 ft range, solo skiff style without the stupid notched transom. Something you can actually pole from the stern instead of mid boat. More freeboard and utility that will handle a 15-25 hp. Basically something to compete with a gheenoe but lighter in weight and quiet on the pole.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2018)

el9surf said:


> How about something in the 15 ft range, solo skiff style without the stupid notched transom. Something you can actually pole from the stern instead of mid boat. More freeboard and utility that will handle a 15-25 hp. Basically something to compete with a gheenoe but lighter in weight and quiet on the pole.


ECC is already doin that! I wanna see a Florida scooter damn it!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

This is a part of the skiff market that is untapped. I would like to build something like this but don't have the time or skill. I have lots of ideas though having owned a dozen boats lol.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

CM already has something like that though. 


I haven’t seen a Texas scooter of his?????


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Boatbrains said:


> ECC is already doin that! I wanna see a Florida scooter damn it!


Yeah kind of but their new model is rated for 3 hp if I'm not mistaken and it's really designed as a paddle craft that can be powered. It's a brilliant idea, just want to see something that bridges the gap between their idea and a skiff in a bit bigger hull.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2018)

Maybe we can inspire his creativity???


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Travis Smith said:


> CM already has something like that though.
> 
> 
> I haven’t seen a Texas scooter of his?????



The cm design I saw has that notched transom lol. I'm thinking more along the lines of what shallowaterider built a couple years back but more freeboard.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2018)

el9surf said:


> Yeah kind of but their new model is rated for 3 hp if I'm not mistaken and it's really designed as a paddle craft that can be powered. It's a brilliant idea, just want to see something that bridges the gap between their idea and a skiff in a bit bigger hull.


That is a good idea, but I still wanna see Miss Budweiser turned into a scooter man!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Problem with the notched transom is the motor is a foot up from the back of the boat. I want to put the pole down more vertical when poling instead of trying to manuver the pole around the back of the hull protruding behind me.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Oh look! Got the floor framed up today. Going to ya e somewhere to build a boat.


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

Boatbrains said:


> I’m thinking this build should have helium floatation chambers built in! Unless Chittum or ECC have patents on them already!


Nope. None on the helium. Only a curved transom with "hybrid tab set-up"...
Can't wait to see what you come up with though in terms of a design since its getting harder to be original. Good thread though


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Thanks EC! It will be a a Chris Morejohn design. Just finished the Conchfish 16. Maybe get my hands on EC plans  build a one-off lol


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

Travis Smith said:


> Thanks EC! It will be a a Chris Morejohn design. Just finished the Conchfish 16. Maybe get my hands on EC plans  build a one-off lol



I'm sure "we" could make something that would turn heads as I have a design that's been in the vault for years. It's not like anything past or current and doesn't have integrated spray rails in the style line like everybody nowadays is doing. Maybe time to unlock?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2018)

East Cape said:


> I'm sure "we" could make something that would turn heads as I have a design that's been in the vault for years. It's not like anything past or current and doesn't have integrated spray rails in the style line like everybody nowadays is doing. Maybe time to unlock?


Now we’re gettin somewhere!
Let’s get Harry in on this too!
It could be a baby demon love child from the minds of CM, East Cape, and Harry! This is sure to put a badd ass skiff on the market!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

You sold the Conchfish because you wanted something bigger, right? I seem to remember you saying you don't pole often, mostly use the TM... Maybe the Lithium would be a good build? Should still draft 7" or better, but would give you some more room to fish.

You could even stretch the Lithium out to 19 ft or so, and I think it would work well. You could scale the whole thing, or maybe just the length.

Are you looking at doing another build for your personal boat (to keep a while), or do you expect to sell it soon after the build?


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

Damn, I feel guilty, like I stole something...........I saw the foundation for the new build with out making a donation to the GFM account. No matter how hard I try, I can't "unsee" it! On my way to confession............enjoyed the read on the last build, good luck with this one.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

I’m think y’all just really want to see the lithium built lol!! I need to do some measuring on my trailer to see if it would work. 

As BB and EC said, I might do my own thing. Whipray with a bit wider spray rail that tapers off in the back would be nice. Narrow the chine some.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

BudT I’ll let you slide this time. 

Thanks, hopefully I can make it just as interesting.


----------



## Ken Diaz (Oct 26, 2015)

a 17'8" Biscayne/HPX-V (non-sponson) inspired skiff would be nice. 6-8" draft boat, stable, 38-40mph with an F70. Wishful thinking! Good luck on the new build!


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

I going to stay in a lower HP range as I have an engine already. Maybe down the road I would do something like that.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Travis Smith said:


> I going to stay in a lower HP range as I have an engine already. Maybe down the road I would do something like that.


What engine do you have that you are building around?


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Yamaha 30 2 stroke


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Travis Smith said:


> Yamaha 30 2 stroke


Did you keep the one you bought for the Conchfish or did you acquire a second one? Thirty horses may limit how much bigger a skiff you can realistically build?


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

I kept the one from the Conchfish and the trailer.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Travis Smith said:


> Oh look! Got the floor framed up today. Going to ya e somewhere to build a boat.
> 
> View attachment 46808


Is that your strong back for an airboat hull?


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Building a 10x20 shed for it


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2018)

DuckNut said:


> Is that your strong back for an airboat hull?


Ah, the elusive Diamond back Conchfish Evo X vt!


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> Ah, the elusive Diamond back Conchfish Evo X vt!


That sounds like a Chittum to me....


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2018)

All joking aside, these folks might seem like asses at face value with they’re litigations, egos, and the “I hold the patent for shallow water skiffs” I do have to say that Kevin, Hal, and Chris Peterson do build some damn fine skiffs and I don’t think anyone can deny that. Also, from where I sit and what I’ve read the customer service is as top shelf as the boats they build and that is important! 
So... While I jest, I honestly have much respect for them all and hope like hell to be they’re competition someday soon.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2018)

Also, I only memtioned three builders because they are the ones that catch all the flack lol! There are a lot of great builders out there!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Travis Smith said:


> Building a 10x20 shed for it


Double it...unless your are making a 10' skiff.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

“Might do my own thing” 
“Whipray with wider spray rails”

Sounds familiar...


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Ducknut I’m not sure why I would need a 20x40 shed to build a 6x16 boat.


How does that sound familiar? Haha


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

@nativejax you wrote something then delete it?????


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

@Travis Smith Yes I wrote something to agree with @Boatbrains about skiff builders catching flack from all the keyboard tough guys but deleted it as I did not want to derail this thread too far. That was all.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Travis Smith said:


> Ducknut I’m not sure why I would need a 20x40 shed to build a 6x16 boat.


You can't move with a shed that small.

How does that sound familiar?

We'll keep this a secret.


----------

